# My Sweet Bayle



## Dozed (Mar 24, 2007)

I moved and hadmy parents keeping Bayle. Not sure if any of you rememberBayle or not, I don't post on here a lot. 

A few weeks ago my parents brought Bayle to the vet and they said hehad a urinary tract infection so they gave him antibiotics.He seemed to be fine for a while, and then the last few days have beenterrible. My mom called the vet and told them that he wasn'teating like he should be and she couldn't tell if he was using thebathroom. They called in more antibiotics for him.This morning he wasn't doing good at all... just laying around notmoving much so my mom took him to the vet. They said he hadrectal colitis and that if he wasn't eating to force feedhim. She babied him all day and I just got a phone call frommy dad saying that Bayle had passed away. 

For those who don't remember Bayle, I am sure I have pictures on hereif you search for him. I can't get myself together enough toattach some pictures now. I just thought you all shouldknow....

~Mandy

I miss you Bayle! :bigtears:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry about little Bayle:cry4:.



Binky free to Bunny Heavon, Bayle:group2::rainbow::rose:




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm moving this thread to the Rainbow Bridge so folks can share their condolances there.

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Binky free, Bayle. :rainbow:

Out of curiosity, what were the antibiotics? It wasn't amoxycillan or penicillan, was it?


----------



## Michaela (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh no...I'm so sorry...:cry3

Binky free at the Bridge Bayle:rainbow:


----------



## Dozed (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure what the antibiotics were, but I will definately find out. How come? Are they particularly harmful?


----------



## Dozed (Mar 24, 2007)

I wanted to thank you all for your posts... Ireally didn't expect this at all... I'll post some pictures of Baylesoon so you all can see how super cute he was 

~Mandy


----------



## f_j (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss. Poor little guy


----------



## naturestee (Mar 25, 2007)

Mandy, yes penicillan-related antibiotics arevery dangerous to rabbits if given orally, but sometimes vets don'tknow that if they don't work with rabbits much. It just seemsodd that he went down so quickly from a UTI, although maybe there wassome other health problem going on that nobody knew about.

I just wanted to make sure so that if the vet did actually make amistake, you can prevent him from doing it again with someone else'sbeloved pet.


----------



## Dozed (Mar 25, 2007)

Apparently it was something related to septra not penicillin or amoxicillin.... 

He ended up with rectal colitis according to the vet. 


Ok here's a better version of what all happened.

A few weeks ago he was diagnosed with a UTI (there was blood in hisurine) and the vet said he was anemic... so they gave my parents theantibiotic and some vitamins for the anemia.

He started to get better ... and then got worse. He would goto his litter box and just sit there... he also started digging in hislitterbox, and there were a few times that he would go in his litterbox and face the corner and shake - thats when my mom took him to thedoctor again.

The vet ruled out a blockage and said that he had rectalcolitis. Since it was Saturday morning... and they closed at12... she said they wouldn't keep him until monday. Then onmonday if they needed to bring him in ... they may have to keep him. 

But the poor little guy just couldn't wait that long. .... a little later in the day he passed away.

If anyone has any questions - feel free to ask.
I sure do miss the little guy though 

Thanks for your concerns

~Mandy


----------



## naturestee (Mar 25, 2007)

That's so sad. At least it wasn't a vet mistake though, I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 25, 2007)

I am so sorry Dozed. :tears2:

Bayle was a blue Silver Marten.
Binky Free Bayle. :rainbow:
Rainbows ink iris:


----------

